# Stepping Out (of the Picture)



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey, my enthusiasm for classical music, Romantic Era and beyond, is not dying - rather, it is growing! I even got around to listen to some Ligeti, become absolutely obsessed with Brahms, and keep my infatuation with Rachmaninov's works from even coming close to extinguishing. Nevertheless, I'm finding that I've been more reluctant to share my opinions on TC. I have been coming on at a constantly decreasing rate, per day. It could be said that TC has lost its charm, or perhaps that having much to do with music offline is calming that passion for music klassiek which I find difficult to describe. 

So I thought, just as I had my wonderful "Proper Introduction," that I just might admit my straying from this forum. I may check in from time to time, but I joined so as to get the name of a Mozart violin concerto, I believe. But I recently found out that I can contact the radio station with the date and time to ask. :lol: Joking, of course this is not why I am leaving, but, for the real question....

_ANY LAST WORKS????_

( :lol: *Okay, feel free to throw any work you've got at this thread, and poor old mstar will gladly listen to it.) *

Just another activity on TC....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You're leaving? TC usually has a couple of dogy days or weeks where not many interesting things happen.....but then there might be another poll influx or some other craze just around the corner! TC's charm always comes back!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler says.........
please stay


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aw, rats, you're leaving, and just when I found out what your name means. 

I'll suggest the first piece of Mompou's Musica Callada because it reflects the sadness of loneliness.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

You _will_ stay on TC...

*gives mstar the Jedi power wave


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

nah...that is just your normal near manic teen energy for something new flagging -- step back to lesser frequency is not abandoning something, it is just settling down from something that was near to frenzy 

It is the quality, not the quanity, of both posts and visits which count.

See ya 'round campus, young lady.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> nah...that is just your normal near manic teen energy for something new flagging -- step back to lesser frequency is not abandoning something, it is just settling down from something that was near to frenzy
> 
> It is the quality, not the quanity, of both posts and visits which count.
> 
> See ya 'round campus, young lady.


You are unbelievable.  
Something new flagging? I should flag your post for that, PetrB.... :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

mstar said:


> You are unbelievable.
> Something new flagging? I should flag your post for that, PetrB.... :lol:


Difficult to believe, perhaps, but I too, was a teen once. My curse (or blessing) is that I actually remember having been one 

Now: if all is in order and right with the world, you are supposed to be busy with a million things, exploring, finding out about yourself, other people, trying on this and that persona, looking, engaging, in brief -- not spending hours of each day on an internet forum (that is more for us old, shy and retired -- literally -- types.)

Get out there, keep at the business of being a teen -- it is just necessary before the next phase, and cannot be skipped -- and do drop in once in a while, please.

And, if you like upon your return, to go even more "girly flower pink" with your Atavar, here is a ready-to-go Cherry Blossoms, Sakura, Japan 100x100 pixels jpg for your use.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Difficult to believe, perhaps, but I too, was a teen once. My curse (or blessing) is that I actually remember having been one
> 
> Now: if all is in order and right with the world, you are supposed to be busy with a million things, exploring, finding out about yourself, other people, trying on this and that persona, looking, engaging, in brief -- not spending hours of each day on an internet forum (that is more for us old, shy and retired -- literally -- types.)
> 
> ...


I can't see the "girly flower pink" attachment.  AND I AM NOT THAT GIRLY!!! 

But, Petr, trust my word that you are not _excessively_ shy. :lol:'

Kidding, of course, but that was my first advice when I came on the forum: to get off! But, to be honest, I only come on the forum late at night, when I have nothing else to do. And I've enjoyed discussing classical music with others. Even so, as it seems....


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> nah...that is just your normal near manic teen energy for something new flagging -- step back to lesser frequency is not abandoning something, it is just settling down from something that was near to frenzy
> 
> It is the quality, not the quanity, of both posts and visits which count.
> 
> See ya 'round campus, young lady.


Maybe she just ran out of steam but she'll probably build up a new head of same.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> Maybe she just ran out of steam but she'll probably build up a new head of same.


She is, by our ratio to, young. The energy is in abundance, and inevitable. And any of us member of the geezer club who do not envy that energy, and don't at least occasionally think that "youth is wasted on the young." is just flat out in denial


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't listen to Ligeti, its dangerous you might turn up like COAG!

Anyways, its been a longtime since i have participated to a serious music discussions on this forum too, i just usually check out the community forum, non-classical,todays composers and classical music discussion every now and then.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, forget it. Looks like I'm back for the time being. 

(Fail, mstar, FAIL!!!)

*Well, you KNOW WHAT!!....* I blame Celloman's Jedi wave. :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mstar said:


> Oh, forget it. Looks like I'm back for the time being.
> 
> (Fail, mstar, FAIL!!!)
> 
> *Well, you KNOW WHAT!!....* I blame Celloman's Jedi wave. :lol:


What a blessing for us,I feel much relieved !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> Oh, forget it. Looks like I'm back for the time being.
> 
> (Fail, mstar, FAIL!!!)
> 
> *Well, you KNOW WHAT!!....* I blame Celloman's Jedi wave. :lol:


Nothing wrong with staying around but not saying much. I don't post very much anymore, but I check out what other people say. I'm so busy that I don't have a problem of spending "too much time" here during the school year. I'm a mod after all, I can't drop off the face of the planet.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nothing wrong with staying around but not saying much. I don't post very much anymore, but I check out what other people say. I'm so busy that I don't have a problem of spending "too much time" here during the school year. I'm a mod after all, I can't drop off the face of the planet.


But I can drop off the top posters list, and I think I have. Frightening. 

I don't really have that signature problem of being unable to control my time on the forum.... Rather, I feel that I'm losing interest.... Has anyone else felt this way lately??


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mstar said:


> But I can drop off the top posters list, and I think I have. Frightening.
> 
> I don't really have that signature problem of being unable to control my time on the forum.... Rather, I feel that I'm losing interest.... Has anyone else felt this way lately??


Of course. I've not had interest in the latest Classical discussions here on the forum in a long long time. I definitely post the most in the Community Forum. It's about time I talk to people face-to-face, so to speak, maybe just one-on-one discussions of classical that can go through a wide range of topics. I already do that with a few people online.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Of course. I've not had interest in the latest Classical discussions here on the forum in a long long time. I definitely post the most in the Community Forum. It's about time I talk to people face-to-face, so to speak, maybe just one-on-one discussions of classical that can go through a wide range of topics. I already do that with a few people online.


Yes, I agree! 

But what if, in 8 years, everyone on TC met for a day? That would be AWESOME!!!!! :lol:

Oh, can you imagine?!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

*OKAY, YOU KNOW WHAT, I'M LEAVING THIS TIME FOR A GOOD, LONG WEEK, AND THEN ANOTHER, AND ANOTHER, UNTIL TC IS LOST IN MY HISTORY (no techy pun intended).... *

Sorry, guys, it's just something I feel necessary to do, since I need to be top-notch competitive these four years. I want to go to California or Yale for college, if not Toronto. So I'm living by this right here: "It is a paradoxical but profoundly true and important principle of life that the most likely way to reach a goal is to be aiming not at that goal itself but at some more ambitious goal beyond it." -Arnold J. Toynbee

But I just can't see TC benefiting me any or significantly more than it has already. And when I reach a time when what I do is for enjoyment, and no benefit, I leave. Because that is not prestige. 

Thanks. TC IS AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

mstar said:


> *OKAY, YOU KNOW WHAT, I'M LEAVING THIS TIME FOR A GOOD, LONG WEEK, AND THEN ANOTHER, AND ANOTHER, UNTIL TC IS LOST IN MY HISTORY (no techy pun intended).... *
> 
> Sorry, guys, it's just something I feel necessary to do, since I need to be top-notch competitive these four years. I want to go to California or Yale for college, if not Toronto. So I'm living by this right here: "It is a paradoxical but profoundly true and important principle of life that the most likely way to reach a goal is to be aiming not at that goal itself but at some more ambitious goal beyond it." -Arnold J. Toynbee
> 
> ...


Quality enjoyment is very important


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

This Mstar takes longer to say goodbye than the von Trapp family. 

:lol:


Just kidding sweetie. Have a nice sabbatical and if you change your mind we'll be here for you.


----------

